# Poor kitty - how do I help her?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I apologize beforehand for my inexperience...

I met a young female stray kitty (spayed) in the strays' colony I feed, a few months ago. She's one of the 4 (out of 30) who lets me pet her. The rest won't let me touch them. I got her purposefully used to coming inside our building, so she'd know where to look for shelter from the rain this winter. But she and other strays that came in peed in the hallways and the neighbors said "no more strays inside the building", which I totally understand and support. 

Now she misses the nights she'd spend curled up on the lobby sofa, warm and safe, and cries outside the building door to be let in (she only wants inside when I'm in the lobby). I'd L-O-V-E to take her to my home, but she's scared of my Prince (whom I adopted 3 weeks ago from the same colony).

On the other hand, my Prince seems desperate for cat friends. He spends the days downstairs with the colony, approaching the other cats (who are used to fighting each other and aren't friends among them at all) and failing at making friends. Right now Prince is downstairs, won't come back home even though he's very tired and sleepy. He seems hopeful to make friends with this kitty girl. So now they're both downstairs, afraid of each other, in the cold... To top it off, they're so alike in looks that I've wondered for a long time if she's his daughter...

What a mess!

What should I do?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its not a mess you just need a little help in the introduction of cats to have a sucessful transition. 

I like the library of Little Big Cat. You may want to book mark this site. Its a wealth of info written by a vet. 

Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If you're able to bring her inside -- that is, you can afford to keep her (vet bills included), your lease will permit you to have another cat, etc. -- then I would bring her inside, especially since you seem to want to. You'll need a separate room to serve as a safe room for her until she and Prince are introduced. It would also be wise to keep both cats indoors only until such time as they have been successfully introduced, since if they keep going outdoors you will likely have a much more complicated introduction. Other than that, follow the recommendations in the article posted by Merry. Good luck if you decide to bring her in!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's complicated because they've already known each other for months, yet they're still afraid of each other. I went downstairs half an hour ago and Prince was ready to come up at last. No wonder, as it's raining cats and dogs! Kitty was also eager to come inside, but she refused to come up to my apt. so she remained in the lobby and I didn't have the heart to chase her out into the rainy night, poor thing. The neighbors will probably do it, but till then she can save herself a couple hours of rain...

Do you guys mean I should cage her and bring her up against her will? I don't own a cage...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince was so over-excited when he came back home now that it took him a long time to calm down enough to sleep. I get the feeling he was elated to have had a little interaction with other cats today (this kitty and another 2 cats that live just outside the building door). He's very friendly to the other cats, but he's so huge that they fear him. And since he's apprehensive himself too, in spite of his size, he can act aggressive just in what he perceives as self-defense...


----------

